# How much £££ needed to turn the TT into a Tesla TT?



## sferg410 (Oct 23, 2015)

Was just wondering whilst having something to eat the other day when proper electric conversion services will become available.... 5 years... 10... 20?

Governments off the world seem to want to crack down on petrol and diesel and make all future cars electric with the next 20 to 30 years so what about the classic gas guzzlers like our TT's..... Will petrol become high priced and hard to find? Will electric conversion become big business?

I have to admit, i do like the idea of the TT going electric. Anyone know of any companies that already do the conversion? Wonder how much money it would it cost for full conversion?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Have a look here  
www.electricclassiccars.co.uk


----------



## sferg410 (Oct 23, 2015)

conlechi said:


> Have a look here
> http://www.electricclassiccars.co.uk


"A small car with sub 100 mile range might cost as little as £12k for us to convert, whereas a large 4x4 with 200 mile range might cost as much as £50k"

Better check my lottery ticket!


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Rear wheel drive, two motors, electronic diff, batteries somewhere behind front axle, to get 50/50 front/rear balance? Sounds worth a ponder ... Mac.


----------



## sferg410 (Oct 23, 2015)

Would have to retain the all wheel drive and make it 50/50. No point in a TT quattro that is not a quattro!

It would also need to be as fast/powerful as a normal TT. Bit more powerful would be better, maybe similar to a 300bhp+ big turbo TT....


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Retaining 4 wheel drive (unless you go with one motor per wheel) would make it very heavy, so unless you towed a generator, to recharge the batteries every few miles, it'd be a non runner. Stripping out the engine, and all the transmission etc would allow reasonable battery capacity, while overall weight would be low enough to give reasonable range and acceptable performance. It's just not possible (as battery technology stands today) to have a 300 bhp electric car that is usable, other than over a standing quarter. Don't forget, a Tesla is a very big car, with lots of room for batteries, the Mk1 is a very small car. Mac.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I think we need this









Known as a HELLEPHANT! 









https://www.allpar.com/news/2018/10/426-hellephant-crate-engine-packs-1000-horsepower-42739/amp


----------



## sferg410 (Oct 23, 2015)

Think you are missing the point here Wak!!! That there dont look very lectrical to me...

What do you think you would get from that on average, 2.. maybe 3 mpg?


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

sferg410 said:


> Think you are missing the point here Wak!!! That there dont look very lectrical to me...
> 
> What do you think you would get from that on average, 2.. maybe 3 mpg?


Yes ... but it would need a big battery to get it started, so almost qualifies! Mac.


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

I just cant believe an EV conversion specialist isnt snaffling up all the cheap tired TTS with perfect bodies and figuring out an inexpensive EV conversion..

They are crying out for it:
Solve the weight distrib problem
Lower the CG
Finally include Torque Vectoring everyone has yearned for, to dial in controllable power oversteer - not uncontrollable understeer!
The 4 cylinder sound track would not be missed by most drivers
No turbo lag - replaced with Instantly adjustable power induced handling adjustability
4WD to deploy any sane amount of torque
Home charging @ 1p / mile
Presumably zero road tax & City friendly
The perfect compact, stable 4WD back road blaster

Buy car for £1.5k
Restore / upgrade running gear, say £2.5k
EV donor, say £5k
Adapter mounts etc £1k (after design costs)
Tyres and tidying £1.5k
Total materials: £11.5k
Laybour (profit)? £3k for, 2 weeks work? (once conversion kit established)

TT EV, reconditioned TT and converted to EV: £15k customer 'turnkey' target price - The 'everyman EV AWD sportscar' ? 

Performed by a semi-professional (low overheads set-up) enthusiast, I reckon, give or take 20% this is achievable - particularly when EV donors fall below £5k

Spec wish list:
200, ideally 250 mile min real range
Gear for acceleration, limiting top speed to 100mph, accel. to 60 under 5 secs

Replacing say diesel + gbox in a Mk2 with EV gear wouldnt increase weight much, and it would shift it to optimised position

I would rather like a reliable compact stylish 4WD sportscar, with optimised handling and acceleration....that costs 1p / mile to enjoy on the back lanes and £15k to buy


----------



## hubcap61 (Feb 25, 2020)

Check this out on YouTube. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hksc-Xg ... hrisRogers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6ypR3e ... el=Spawn3D


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

griffster said:


> Replacing say diesel + gbox in a Mk2 with EV gear wouldn't increase weight much, and it would shift it to optimised position


I think you may be underestimating the weight of batteries as well as the space required for those batteries.

A family in my street recently got a Renault Zoe.
Out of curiosity I looked up its weight.... it weighs the same as my TT V6.
But the Zoe is 500kg heavier than my Twingo which is a similar size car (but the Twingo has better range).


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Not sure the 1p a mile running costs, brakes and tyres won't last as long


----------



## olliealmighty (Jul 22, 2019)

sferg410 said:


> "A small car with sub 100 mile range might cost as little as £12k for us to convert, whereas a large 4x4 with 200 mile range might cost as much as £50k"


I like to check in every now and then with EV conversion companies, hoping they do become more popular and cheaper over time... But this quote from electric classic cars' website now reads:

"A small car with sub 100 mile range might cost as little as £30k for us to convert, whereas a large 4x4 with 200 mile range might cost over £100k. " 🙁


----------



## solar (10 mo ago)

guy from Croatian BMW forum turned all time classic 520i into 520e.


----------



## solar (10 mo ago)

also i dont belive there is a car guy in the world who hasnt heard about this fella as well:


----------



## Stu9 (8 mo ago)

Maybe it's me but you can keep your Scalextric cars


----------

